# Athletic beginner, buy club with senior shaft?



## Vcize (5 mo ago)

I'm 39 years old relatively athletic, 6' 200lbs, swing speed around 105mph with driver and 80-85 with 7i.

I'm about 4 months into my golf journey. I'm pretty obsessed, I practice almost daily. Right now I just have a set of crappy used Top Flight XL irons that I got for like 20 bucks to get started.

I went to my local shop today to get a 5h. They had 4 used ones I tried out in the simulator. The first 2 I was just shanking every time, or couldn't get the ball off the ground and even on a solid hit the ball would only be like 4-5 yards high and would land after like 70 yards and roll the next 100. The last 2 (Taylormade Sim 2 Max and Stealth) I hit WAY better, way more consistently, etc.

Then I asked one of the guys about the shafts on the Taylormades. Fujikira blue 5A, which he said is basically a senior shaft (one of them was cut down 1" shorter as well). Is this normal for a beginner to hit a more flexible shaft so much better? It was seriously the best I've ever hit a golf ball. Is it worth picking something like that up while I get better, or will it stunt my growth and I'd be better off with a regular shaft and just learning to hit it properly?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

@Vcize I ain't no expert (hence my username 😉 ) BUT I would think that you will outgrow that senior flex sooner than you would like and be in the market for a regular flex in short order.

Regardless of how you hit it right now.

Having said that, here are two relevant urls to review and compare their comments to your situation






5-Iron Swing Speed Compared to Driver Speed


5-Iron Swing Speed Compared to Driver Speed. Your swing speed measures the velocity of a golf club’s head at the point of impact. All else being equal, the faster you swing your club, the farther the ball will travel. But your swing speed isn’t the same with each club because golf clubs come in...




livehealthy.chron.com













What's the Difference Between a Senior Flex & a Regular Flex Golf Shaft?


Golf shafts come in several levels of flexibility, and it's difficult to play your best without a shaft that matches your game.




www.sportsrec.com


----------



## JimMLINY (Oct 9, 2021)

I started later on as you. I went with Wilson Pro Staff Oversize with regular flex graphite shafts from the late 80's or early 90's when I purchase them used with a bag at Pete's Gold in 1993. Used them for decades until I picked up new Callaway clubs with senior flex graphite. Steel shafts give me a tennis elbow type pain for a few days after round. The graphite shafts do not cause this malady.

Good luck with your decision.

Hit em straight.


----------

